# Sick pigeon found in my garden



## waser (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everybody need help please regarding a pigeon I found in my garden at home. Found bird yesterday lunchtime (Sunday) got very close to him he didn't fly just sat then moved around garden. Left him in garden last night he seemed settled garden enclosed. Still there this morning put him in wicker pet carrier with water and seed left him there all day and tonight cleaned him out, poop is white and black think he has drunk but not really eaten. When out of cage he walks a little then stumbles forward when I caught him again he would flap and fall forward but cant seem to do much. Checked couldn't see any visible injuries he has made no sound at all! I have left him in basket outside with newspaper in basket with a towel over for insulation and some more water and green peas. Not really sure what else to do!! I live in Wareham in Dorset UK if there is anybody who takes in sick or injured birds. One other thing there were a few flies about some would land on the bird happened when he was outside and in basket. Thanks in advance Warren.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bumping... Im not in the UK so hoping someone can give you a contact to help you. check back often. here is a link to read to try to help the bird.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing the pigeon

Here some basics tips:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Because you mentioned he is not eating enough, please hand feed him:
"You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 40-60 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy"

Please post a pic. of the pigeon and let the us know any abnormal behavior or look.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can try to contact this sanctuary to see if they can help you.
http://www.animalsanctuaryuk.com/


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What part of Dorset are you in? Hedgehog Care in Sherbourne say that they care for all wild animals. http://www.helpwildlife.co.uk/0308.php

It sounds like a wood pigeon, but can you post a photo?

If you have a sick*, injured or orphaned pigeon please do not feed it immediately, it may be suffering from shock and/or dehydration.

It is important to give it a brief examination to establish any first aid that may be required.**First check it for bleeding and stem any bleeding by direct pressure with a clean cloth.*If it is bleeding from the beak or a claw you can dip the beak or claw in cornflour to help stop the bleeding.

In hot weather it is particularly important to check it for maggots/fly strike.*.* The unhatched maggots will look like grains of white rice and will be found in the area of any wound, orifices such as the vent and sometimes at the base of feathers

Check the front of its breast for damage which could indicate a ruptured crop.This is common in pigeons, it is repairable but will need a vet to suture both layers of the crop*.

Check under its wings for wounds which could indicate it had been caught by a cat (or dog).* Cats carry the pasteurella bacteria in their saliva and a pigeon can die of pasteurella septicemia within 24 hours, so it is important that it is treated with antibiotics (preferably one that combines amoxicillin with clavulanic acid such as Synulox, Clavamox *or Clavaseptin) as early as possible.

If it feels cold it is important to warm it up on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel (so it is warm but not hot) or on a heat pad set low, or under a 40 watt angled lamp for about an hour.* If the pigeon is wet and hypothermic you it is best to* use a hair dryer to dry and warm it but make certain that the air reaching the pigeon is not too hot. (Please note that if a bird is suffering from concussion heat could be harmful)

*After the pigeon has been warmed (that will take about an hour on a heat pad)* mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and half a teaspoon of salt.* Dip the*bird's beak in the warm water to encourage it to drink, you can also dribble it at the edge of the beak,*but don't try squirting the water into the birds mouth as it might aspirate it and die or develop pneumonia.
*
Do not try to feed the*bird yet.* It might not be well enough to digest the food, which could kill it.* The glucose/honey/sugar will provide the energy it needs for the time being.
*
You should also check the inside of its mouth which should be clean and pink.* Cheesy growths in the mouth could indicate canker.*
*
Pop a clean white kitchen towel under*the bird*so that you can monitor its poops. Ideally these should be plump and soft but not runny, of a khaki colour, topped by a cap of white.
*
There are many variations of poop that indicate different health problems:* blood in the poops could be a sign of parasites (worms or coccidia)* a bacterial infection (salmonellosis, e-coli) or a protozoal infection (Hexamitiasis).* A*solid worm shaped poop in a splash of water is typical of the effect of Paramyxovirus*on the kidneys.*
*
If the pigeon has diarrhoea it will need to drink sufficient water to avoid dehydration. Smelly diarrhoea is typical of a bacterial infection such as paratyphoid, which would need to be treated with an antibiotic like Baytril.
*
If it is a collared dove or a Wood Pigeon please check its head and body for ticks.**


----------



## waser (Jul 30, 2012)

*Update*

Hi guys a quick update on pidg. I took the poor fella to the vets this morning he was very weak, vet showed me inside his mouth lots of white lumps. The vet said very advanced Canker could have treated if caught in early stages but if left bird would have a very slow and painful death. Vet advised putting bird to sleep. I said goodbye to the little fella I felt I did all I could to help him. Thanks everybody for all your help and advice. KInd regards Warren


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sadly the vet was probably wrong, we have seen pigeons pull through the most severe canker if they are in the right hands.

If it is any consolation, many of us (including me ) had a vet put down a pigeon with canker when we were new to rescue only to find out later that it might have been saved, this is why I advised members to find out as much as possible about what can be done for sick pigeons before taking them to the vet as unnecessary euthenasia is so often the outcome of these visits. 

Most vets have very little experience of treating wild birds and no experience of nursing them back to health. Rescue centres have the experience required both to determine the problem, the severity of the problem and to treat it.


----------

